# Liste aller VB-Schlüsselwörter



## MAN (3. September 2004)

Hallo,

gibt es irgendwo eine Liste mit allen Schlüsselwörtern von Visual Basic 6?

In der MSDN von Microsoft hab' ich schon die Liste für VB.NET gefunden, aber dort sind ja viel zu viele Schlüsselwörter aufgelistet, die VB6 noch gar nicht (bzw VB.NET nicht mehr) hat.

Ich bräuchte eine Liste, am allerbesten wäre es auf ner Seite der Reihe nach aufgelistet, in etwa so:

Function
Private
Dim
Integer
For
Else
If
Then
End
...
...

Ich brauch das, da ich gerade einen Highlight-Parser für VB-Code in PHP schreibe. An sich ist der schon fertig, ich brauch nur noch alle Schlüsselwörter, die er farbig hervorheben soll (genau die, die in VB6 auch markeirt werden).

mfG,
MAN


----------



## duckdonald (4. September 2004)

http://www.excel-inside.de/vba/108_sonstige/108000b.htm


----------



## MAN (4. September 2004)

Vielen Dank!

Die Liste ist ja sehr umfangreich und strukturiert, genau so, wie ich es haben wollte.

Das einzige Problem dabei ist, dass dort auch Schlüsselwörter drin stecken, die in VB nicht hervorgehoben werden, wie zum Beispiel Abs oder AppActivate.

Außerdem sind in der Liste ja auch die ganzen VBA-Schlüsselwörter, die es in VB6 gar nicht gibt!

Hätte vielleicht noch jemand eine Liste, mit genau diesen Schlüsselwörtern, nur für VB6 und nur die, die auch blau (bzw. in der IDE eingestellten Farbe) hervorgehoben werden?

mfG,
MAN


----------



## dRaCo (21. September 2004)

Wie wäre es, wenn du einfach die Highlightliste eines anderen Editors "borgst"? Viele speichern diese Listen in einfachen Textdateien.


----------



## MAN (21. September 2004)

Könntest du mir bitte noch sagen, bei welchem Programm du zum Beispiel eine Liste von VB-Schlüsselwörtern (nicht VBA oder VB-Script) hast?

Oder, natürlich noch besser, wenn du das Programm hast, einfach die Liste posten, evtl eine txt-Datei?

Das wäre eine große Hilfe!

VIelen Dank!


mfG,
MAN


----------



## dRaCo (28. September 2004)

Hab grade keinen zur Hand, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass UltraEdit sowas hat.


----------

